# Mounting Berts tracks on Fiberglass Gunnels



## etech61 (Mar 20, 2010)

I want to mount two 6 inch Berts Tackel tracks on my rear fiberglass gunnel. Is there is special drill bit to use for the fiberglass?

Bud


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I've mounted many Bert's tracks on fiberglass boats, just make sure you use a good sharp bit and you drill your hole straight through. You may get some small flecking of the fiberglass, but nothing that wouldn't be covered by the track itself. Be sure to use a good backing on the bolt when you fasten it, ie the largest fender washers you can find or make some plywood backing pieces for it. This will greatly increase the surface strength.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I drilled the holes, then chamfered them with a countersink. My boat needed no backing plates, the gunwhales are at least 5/8" thick. The factory (Ranger) told me to just run the screws right into the glass, they guaranteed they will hold. They were right, the 6" tracks don't budge even with trees holding three rods pulling muskie baits in them. Good thing, because there is no way to put a backer in there if you wanted to, all foam filled, and on the starboard side there is a rigging tube in the way as well. If there was a way to put in a backer, I sure would have, as big as possible.


----------



## etech61 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

ESOX said:


> the 6" tracks don't budge even with trees holding three rods pulling muskie baits in them.


Esox, just a question regarding this.

Are you talking about this with boat/board rods.
http://www.shopatron.com/products/p...h/part_number=MF3000/646.0.1.1.25585.0.0.0.0?

Or this for board rods.
http://www.shopatron.com/products/p.../part_number=MF3304P/646.0.1.1.25585.0.0.0.0?

I have been looking at the first option and was wondering if that would hold well enough for musky trolling. I think the best I can do is install the 6" track and use that first accessory. I have two gimbal mount tracks that I use for walleye fishing, but It seems way to sloppy for musky.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I use the first option, one with Salties for holding out rods and down rods. Another with three ratcheting tubes for board rods and long lining. One pair of those is well over 10 years old with a zillion hours on it. I did end up replacing the OEM screws holding the top plate to the riser post with longer screws about 8 years ago. Not a hitch since them.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

You can also put masking tape on the gunnel first before you drill. It will keep the fiberglass from chipping.


----------

